# Sportsmans Vs. Cabelas



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just thought that I would throw out a post about which is better. I am very divided on the issue. I always end up with Cabelas Gift cards and my boots that I wear out every year come from Cabelas, but sometimes Sportsmans happens to have the bait that is producing and they also seem to have more of the specific gear that Utah outdoorsmen are using.....


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I like both, but ultimately Cabela's wins out with more stuff. Both are a little over priced. :roll:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

In my experience, Cabelas has better customer service. I like the store and selection.

I'll drop into Sportsmans on occassion, but only because it's a little closer.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Each store has its merits, but I chose Sportsman's Warehouse. They seem to always have better prices on Ammo and decoys than Cabela's. Their selection isn't quite as good but for the most part they have what I need at a better price.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I used to prefer Cabelas but when they started doing "Walmart type marketing" (Have a sale with limited items to bring you in) I have quit using them except when it is a clear benefit to me. I use Cal-Ranch or Sportsman warehouse.

Just my opinion but with the prices Cabelas charge, I expect a better than a Walmart attitude. If they want to have an item on sale they better be willing to issue rain checks. Come to think of it, I haven't bought anything from Cabelas in the last three months. That's a huge change from previous Christmases and I live within 10 miles of the place.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

+2 on Cal-Ranch..... not really a selection, but great customer service !... my experience anyway.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe I will just ask for Camofire Certificates this year instead of either one of those.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely sportsmans, in my experience they have way better pricing and I agree they have more stuff specific to utah outdoorsmen. Seriously I avoid cabelas at all cost, If sportsmans doesnt have what I need then its gunnies or CAL-ranch before cabelas.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabela's for me. I'm prejudiced though. I use to work in Sidney NE a lot and hung around the old store in downtown Sidney back when that was the only store. One of my work mate's wife was director of Safety and Training at Cabela's.

My favorite outdoor store or chain was Herter's. I wish they were still around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would have to say Cabela's, but now that they dumped the big gift card promotion they have fallen down several notches in my book. I really like the general promotions that they have when combined with a sale it makes for good prices, but everyday prices reflect all of the fancy display areas that produce no income.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually think that Cabela's was a better store when it was a catalog/one store in Nebraska. I have found that I have quit going to either the Cabela's in Utah when I am there or even Sportsmans when I am around them. I got a little bitter to wards Sportsmans when they were having problems and refused to stock any of there shelves in the stores that they have here in Colorado. 

Now the one that I liked a lot before they went out of the catalog business quite a few years ago was Gander Mountain, but they are back into the catalog game now but not as good of equipment.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

+1 on camofire


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I actually think that Cabela's was a better store when it was a catalog/one store in Nebraska. I have found that I have quit going to either the Cabela's in Utah when I am there or even Sportsmans when I am around them. I got a little bitter to wards Sportsmans when they were having problems and refused to stock any of there shelves in the stores that they have here in Colorado.
> 
> Now the one that I liked a lot before they went out of the catalog business quite a few years ago was Gander Mountain, but they are back into the catalog game now but not as good of equipment.


I get to the Gander Mountain stores when I go back east. They're OK, but not as good as Cabela's or Scheel's IMO.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree that Gander Mountain doesn't always have what you want- I do like some of their spinning rods though- and I couldn't find the last minute gifts I wanted anywhere (http://search.gandermountain.com/?D=tic ... =tico+tool. But I found them at Gander Mountain, bought 4 and they shipped them 2nd day on Fed X at no charge- that was a nice touch to customer service.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Cabela's has a better selection and great customer service but the distance to travel and the high prices keep me shopping at sportsman's. When I go to sportsmans' I know I have to have no questions and know right where my desired item is.


----------



## Dirtnappers (Dec 19, 2011)

I think they both are way over priced, try an old stand by Cal Ranch, or the web.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I go to Cabela's to look at the selection & come to a decision, then I buy wherever I can find the best price (typically by "Googleing" it). The only time I buy from Cabela's is if it's a Cabela's brand item.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

If I'm being totally honest, neither one makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside anymore. I'm not impressed by the service I receive at either one, especially in the firearm departments. I did go into Sportman's the other day and there was a really nice guy stocking the shotgun shells, but for the most part in both stores the ratio of happy people to grouchy ones is about 1:20. The lines at both are ridiculous. Cabela's never opens up the whole north side of registers, and Sportsman's most of the time has one cashier. For the quick in and out items like ammo and tackle, I go to SW since I am 5-10 minutes away. For more expensive gear, I watch the ads. I have become a much larger web shopper over the last couple of years. Even guns I have mostly switched to online. Cabela's or SW has to have a real bargain over the Davidson's price for me to endure the waits at either store, or it would have to be for a brand that I can't get through Davidson's.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Cabelas wins for me.

I like their selection and SOME of their prices. Anymore ive noticed on ammo Cabelas is only a couple dollars more on most of it, if not cheaper. Sportsmans ammo prices are a mix, their rimfire seems to be horrible ($25 for a box of Remington Gold value pack) but their plinker .223 ammo is cheaper than Cabelas. Sprotsman's guns used to be cheaper but any more Cabelas has the lower price or will beat Sportsmans on their price.

Biggest thing I like about cabelas is: their sales are usually very reasonably priced and they seem to send out small goodies like $20 off coupons or employee pricing coupons. 


My biggest complaint with Cabelas is their prices arent the same. I bought .223 ammo online for $5.35 a box of 20. Went down to the store the very next day to look around and the same stuff was $6.99 a box. Ive noticed that on a few different products. Lazy workers? or just their policy?


I will say this Sportsmans fly fishing department has the better prices for flys, fly tying material, and other small necessities.

In the end the Internet wins most of the time.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer Sportsmans only because they are local and I can see first hand what I'm buying. Cabelas has probably much better selection but I either have to drive a long distance or buy on the internet, which I don't do unless I know exactly what I want and can eat the shipping charges. Wish our local store would carry Simms waders.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sportsmans for me! 
I see it this way... When I go to buy a gun, I don't want to take a number. Sorry I want to have the red carpet rolled out. Buying a gun at Cabelas is like buying one at Vanwagnons. "Here it is, buy it or not, hurry I have others waiting"

Sportsmans has been real fair in all my dealings.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sportsmans gets my vote. 

Like TAK, I like their gun counter. I like that I dont have to drive to Lehi. I like that I know where things are. And I like the fact that they came to Utah before Cabelas. Sometimes it seems like Cabelas was too cool for us and then finally broke down and came to Utah.

Also, I like Taco Bell. Cabelas doesnt have a Taco Bell next to it


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

...also I never hear "thats not my department" at Sportsmans. I have asked where to find an item for camping in the fishing area and they have walked me over to it. Bet Cabelas wouldnt do that for ya!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> And I like the fact that they came to Utah before Cabelas. Sometimes it seems like Cabelas was too cool for us and then finally broke down and came to Utah.
> 
> A


Sportsman's is Utah company. They started here, and are based here. Cabelas started and is based in Nebraska and came here once the demographics showed it made good business sense.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > And I like the fact that they came to Utah before Cabelas. Sometimes it seems like Cabelas was too cool for us and then finally broke down and came to Utah.
> ...


....interesting. I was always under the understanding that they originated elsewhere. That would probably explain the corporate offices on High Tech Dr in Midvale


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Bax*":2pgp97yh] And I like the fact that they came to Utah before Cabelas. Sometimes it seems like Cabelas was too cool for us and then finally broke down and came to Utah.
> ...


....interesting. I was always under the understanding that they originated elsewhere. That would probably explain the corporate offices on High Tech Dr in Midvale[/quote:2pgp97yh]

That actually used to be the original store. I remember some of my first guns were purchased in that store.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I always shop sportsman's because of the support they give to local organization's. for example; they are donating 10 $50 gift cards to the Browning five club shoot starting next month and they always seem to have something at the DU banquet's.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaston said:


> I always shop sportsman's because of the support they give to local organization's. for example; they are donating 10 $50 gift cards to the Browning five club shoot starting next month and they always seem to have something at the DU banquet's.


Yes, they do, I won once!

They also take pretty good care of the local Delta Waterfowl chapters, we couldn't get along without them!

our local cableas is not interested in helping any local conservation organizations, they just refer you to corporate!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sportsmans gets my vote now, a few years back when they were having financial problems I would have said Cabelas. I purchase guns at Sportsmans, they seem to always have the better every day price and beat Cabelas sale prices. A recent example of this is last week when I purchased a winchester sx3 from Sportsmans for $799 and the sale price at Cabelas was $940.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I worked at Cabelas and I must say the service they stand behind is awesome but I like Sportsmans better. They're more friendly and are more utah specific then cabelas. Keep in mind, Sportsmans doesn't have much of a warehouse whereas cabelas does. It's frustrating seeing things run out of stock but I don't think it happens at sportsmans any more then it happens at cabelas.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I go to both but I usually spend my money at CAL Ranch more than either its where I just bought all my decoy's for my first round of goose hunt next year. I buy ammo from a local business cause he gives me the best pricing when he knows I am stocking up. Both SW and Cabelas have never given me really good service unless I am spending big money on guns or fly fishing gear.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I had tent poles shatter in a ice tent. Sportsman's gave me some off of a returned tent to make sure I was happy whereas Cabelas wasn't even willing to negotiate. I've had friends break fishing rods and they take them in and sportsman's hands them in a new rod and sends theirs in for the warranty. Sportsman's goes out of their way to help people out.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Sportsman's is closer and it is easier for me to use but I am partial to Cabela's though. I like going there because I can get stuff from the bargin bin that I normally wouldn't be able to afford. It is hit and miss though. I get more of the hometown feel from Sportsmans just wish the selection was bigger in some areas. Both are over priced but you pay to play I guess.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

My dream would be to have a BassPro in North Ogden or Willard. I have always loved that store and it is a really cool place to take the kids almost like a minature park. I find myself buying more fishing equipment from them in the pre season. I like the XPS line and the variety of rods. Just my .02 oh yeah the boat selection is awesome.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I think those that haven't been to a Scheel's will be in for a treat come October.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I like to go to Cabelas to browse, and show my kid the taxidermy displays and the aquarium, but I rarely spend money there. Prices are frequently less at Sportsmans or CAL Ranch, or online. Maybe I'm a terrible person to go to Cabelas just to fondle the merchandise


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

KennyC said:


> My dream would be to have a BassPro in North Ogden or Willard. I have always loved that store and it is a really cool place to take the kids almost like a minature park. I find myself buying more fishing equipment from them in the pre season. I like the XPS line and the variety of rods. Just my .02 oh yeah the boat selection is awesome.


Bass Pro Shops is definitely needed out here. When they announced Scheels on the news, I thought it was going to be Bass Pro or Gander Mountain. Bass Pro has 50+ stores, but only 6 west of Texas. Gander Mountain has over 100 stores, but only 2 in the west (both Colorado). I'd say it's about time one of the two, if not both, expanded into our territory.


----------

